# mobile data problem with Galaxy s4



## Painful1 (Apr 6, 2013)

I recently pre pre-ordered the Galaxy s4. when I got it I noticed that the mobile data connection wasn't working at all or displaying on the notification bar. Of course I did go through the activation process, but I did turn my phone on with the sim card in before I got the notification email saying that it has been activated. I also tried a few APN settings but that made absolutely no difference at all. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you turn it on might be similar to the S3 Enable or Disable Mobile Data - Samsung Galaxy S III - Telecom New Zealand Help


----------



## Painful1 (Apr 6, 2013)

For some reason I don't have the packet data option under mobile networks :/

Edit: never mind they renamed the option, but it didn't work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly you should contact the carrier as the info on the S4 is pretty thin at present


----------



## Painful1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Alright


----------



## Painful1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, so I called up Samsung and they said it most likely has to do with having no activated data plan and to call up the carrier. The account I have with the carrier is saying I have no data plan. 
Mystery solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh well at least you know why now


----------

